# Got stung by my first anenome yesterday!!



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Im doing work experience at a fish shop at the moment and yesterday i was algue cleaning a saltwater tank and i accidently rubbed my arm on a peice of glass where an anenome was , it was painfull but funny.

Thanks fo readin


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Carpet anemone? Was it on the underside of your wrist? they always get me there.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Good thing it was not so poisonous fish


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I didn't know those effected people.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

chocolatecrunch said:


> I didn't know those effected people.


They do and it can be quiet dangerous if you have known allergies to stings.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Some don't even need you to be allergic.

Most of the anemones you see in the hobby are fairly harmless, but every now and then one will sneak in that can really burn you. The collectors generally avoid these, since they don't like getting blisters, but things can happen.

We have one which occurs near my home which is absolutely gorgeous. The colors and shape of the tentacles are amazing, and it would be extremely popular in the hobby were it not for one teensy little flaw--- it's sting will put you in a coma!

Don't worry about it too much, though. 99% of all the anemones you'll ever see are going to be either completely harmless or only very slightly irritating at worst. That said, always assume the worst and treat them all with respect.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Some don't even need you to be allergic.
> 
> Most of the anemones you see in the hobby are fairly harmless, but every now and then one will sneak in that can really burn you. The collectors generally avoid these, since they don't like getting blisters, but things can happen.
> 
> ...


Ouch! That would be quite an interesting story to tell people. That you were put into coma by a colorful anemone 
I'll be sure not to buy that sea plant........


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Anemone's aren't plants, they're living animals


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

petlovingfreak said:


> Anemone's aren't plants, they're live organisms


I'm starting to think i'm stupid.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

haha, nah.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Fishfirst said:


> Carpet anemone? Was it on the underside of your wrist? they always get me there.


dont think it was a carpet anemone , but still hurt


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol well at least you have a story to tell people lol

and on the upside be happy it wasnt a lionfish or something 


Man ToS, its things like that that make me happy I live here. We dont really have any naturaly occuring poisinous animals or plants. Unless you count mushrooms, but only idiots go around eating every mushroom they find.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Corwin said:


> lol well at least you have a story to tell people lol
> 
> and on the upside be happy it wasnt a lionfish or something
> 
> ...


ye lol that how i think always on the upside , and i got stung only last thursday so i still got venom in my vains for abit  (cause it stays there fo a week )


----------

